# Smallest goose?



## Brad Hanson (Nov 13, 2004)

I see the debate on the larget goose shot....but whats the smallest??? I participated in the 12/20 goose shoot in Stonewall Manitoba two years ago. I had to disapoint one hunter who thought he had the low weight prize sewn up with his less than three pounder until I brought in a Canada the that was less than 2 1/2 lbs.


----------



## Acemallard (Sep 30, 2003)

Why are ya shooting em with egg shells still on there head. HEHE JK. That sure is a small goose :beer:

HARDCORE WATERFOWLER


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

I shot a hutch last year and that was kind of dissapoiting, but it was the first one I have ever shot. We also shot a ross snow and we compared the sizes and the hutch was a little bit smaller.


----------



## Tony Vandemore (Dec 17, 2003)

The little Richardson's Canadas aren't no bigger than a mallard for the most part. Not real smart either...


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Richardson's and Hutchins are the same bird....2-3 lbs.

A lot of guys call them Cacklers...which they are not.Cacklers are in the Pacific Flyway.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

A one of the guys shot one two years ago in December that was 17" from tip to tail. Pretty weird since we hadn't shot a lesser in over a month. I'll see if I can round up those pics.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Uh-ohhhhhhhh, I can sense the longest pheasant tailfeather argument coming on again. :toofunny:


----------



## Brad Hanson (Nov 13, 2004)

As this discussion progresses we'll get the inevidiable one to aurgument that size doesnt matter..............of course I've never pesonally never heard that :lol:

I'm getting the little guy mounted because it was so small but I really didnt intend to wack him. We only have till noon to shoot our 12 geese as a team. If other teams (and they always do} get their limit it goes by weight, so we wanted biggies. We needed two to fill our bag and it was 5 mins to 12 we called these in not having much perspective to the size of either one of them. When we went to pick em up we were dissapointed but laughed later when I went up to claim my prize.


----------

